# next stop - Tchaikovsky - Piano & Orchestra - The Seasons



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky - January - Piano & Orchestra - The Seasons*

By the Fireplace by Tchaikovsky arranged for Piano & Orchestra.

1. January - "By the Fireplace" from "The Seasons" op. 37a

Orchestrated by Georgii Cherkin

Classic FM MTel Orchestra
Conductor: Grigor Palikarov
Soloist: Georgii Cherkin - piano

29-th of Nov. 2010
"Bulgaria Hall" Live

I dont know the original work was it solo piano? I find the pieces simple but quite enjoyable to listen to


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky - February - Piano & Orchestra - The Seasons*

*2. February - "Carnival" from "The Seasons" op. 37a*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky - March - Piano & Orchestra - The Seasons*

*3. March - "Song of the Lark" from "The Seasons" op. 37a*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky - The Seasons - April - Piano & Orchestra*

*4. April - "Snowdrop" from "The Seasons" op. 37a*

I will post the rest tomorrow, I think


----------

